# Thornseat Lodge, Sheffield, July'11



## KelseyRebecca98 (Jul 6, 2011)

Visited with the Royalbob. This place is so spooky, with it being a childrens home you would of expected it to be a happy nice looking place but not at all! It's gloomy and feels evil for some reason. Place is ruiend to the max! No way upstairs, hardly any way downstairs! On with the pictures anyway, i can't find any info on this.




Sideview by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




upppp by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Sideview by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Door by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Windows by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Locker by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Pool by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Stairs by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Washing machine by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Looking through by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr

People have said this place is haunted and theres plenty videos on youtube about this place but we caught the ghost on camera! Look at the bottom right window and theres a clear head there! SCARY!




The ghost in the window! by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr

Thankinggg you for looking


----------



## robbie1003 (Jul 6, 2011)

i did find some history a few yearsago about this place, iv been a few times as its fairly local. from wot i remember its a old hunting lodge. did you see the old sauna? its the building next to the pool.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 6, 2011)

What a great spooky looking place. 

Really good pictures. Well done.

Loved the huge window.....


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Jul 6, 2011)

robbie1003 said:


> i did find some history a few yearsago about this place, iv been a few times as its fairly local. from wot i remember its a old hunting lodge. did you see the old sauna? its the building next to the pool.



After i put this report up i found some, yes it was a old hunting lodge owned by William Jessops i think the name was and then it became a childrens home from to 30's to the 80's i think, we looked at the other buildings but there was nothing in them :/


----------



## Alansworld (Jul 6, 2011)

Said it before, I'll say it again - you have a great eye for a good pic. Really nice stuff there.

A


----------



## nelly (Jul 6, 2011)

Brilliant, and the B&W suits it perfectly


----------



## maximus (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pics!

Looks like it used to be a beautiful building........so sad to see it trashed by halfwits


----------



## smiler (Jul 7, 2011)

No, it doesn’t look too inviting even with the open door, good pics though I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Jul 7, 2011)

maximus said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Looks like it used to be a beautiful building........so sad to see it trashed by halfwits



It hasnt been trashed haha! It's naturally decayed, just way too long though!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2011)

Ooh-wah-wee-wah!! Wow! 
Amazing report. Makes me want to sdrive up there right now! Absolutely stunning looking place, and you really know how to take a grat photo. Look forward to your next one!


----------



## maximus (Jul 8, 2011)

KelseyRebecca98 said:


> It hasnt been trashed haha! It's naturally decayed, just way too long though!



Blimey! They must have some strong,stone throwing squirrels to break all them windows!!!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep, loved them....


----------



## hollinsestate (Jul 12, 2011)

Thornseat is one of my favourite places, it is only 10mins from ours. It was originally part of the Fitzwilliam (Wentworth) estates but sold to the council somewhere around the 70s. It now belongs to a business man who also owns the old water works in lower Bradfield, he has owned Thornseat for a long while now, the thought is that he is allowing the building to fall into disrepair as he can then rebuild as he likes, it has one of the most wonderful views down on to Bradfield reservoir and across.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Jul 15, 2011)

hollinsestate said:


> Thornseat is one of my favourite places, it is only 10mins from ours. It was originally part of the Fitzwilliam (Wentworth) estates but sold to the council somewhere around the 70s. It now belongs to a business man who also owns the old water works in lower Bradfield, he has owned Thornseat for a long while now, the thought is that he is allowing the building to fall into disrepair as he can then rebuild as he likes, it has one of the most wonderful views down on to Bradfield reservoir and across.



I agree! We did the waterworks also, i think he thinks he can buy them let them collapse and then build houses on them, it's disgusting how he can get away with it!


----------



## hollinsestate (Jul 19, 2011)

KelseyRebecca98 said:


> I agree! We did the waterworks also, i think he thinks he can buy them let them collapse and then build houses on them, it's disgusting how he can get away with it!



It is very sad. I have done a lot of work around Thornseat as we shoot around there, when it was first bought contractors were taking the roof off, for a change it wasn't pikeys- possibly the owner hoping it would deteriorate quicker. It is such a shame, the worst part being he will probably obtain planning permission quite easily as the house next to Thornseat isn't exactly traditional or anything spectacular itself. 
I can't understand his logic, he bought the place for a huge amount of money as he was up against Upper Strines estate who wanted to reinstate it as a shooting lodge we have an awesome grouse shoot around there. If it were me I wouldn't be wanting it to rot, I'd be doing it up before it did, whatever he puts in its place won't be a spot on what is there now. 
Did you manage to get to the cellars? Might be impossible now, but we went down there 4 years ago to rescue one the sheep from the neighbouring farm and the cellars are amazing, real corkers!


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Jul 19, 2011)

hollinsestate said:


> It is very sad. I have done a lot of work around Thornseat as we shoot around there, when it was first bought contractors were taking the roof off, for a change it wasn't pikeys- possibly the owner hoping it would deteriorate quicker. It is such a shame, the worst part being he will probably obtain planning permission quite easily as the house next to Thornseat isn't exactly traditional or anything spectacular itself.
> I can't understand his logic, he bought the place for a huge amount of money as he was up against Upper Strines estate who wanted to reinstate it as a shooting lodge we have an awesome grouse shoot around there. If it were me I wouldn't be wanting it to rot, I'd be doing it up before it did, whatever he puts in its place won't be a spot on what is there now.
> Did you manage to get to the cellars? Might be impossible now, but we went down there 4 years ago to rescue one the sheep from the neighbouring farm and the cellars are amazing, real corkers!



It should be done up, not left to rot! There was acesse to the cellars but didn't want to really risk it, they looked in very bad shape!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 23, 2011)

I seem to have missed this report...only just saw it! What a fab building. Superb piccies as always, Kelsey...I especially love the window catch one.  
I know what you mean about atmospheres of buildings. I've visited a huge amount of old churches with no other feeling than peace and calm, but there's one mysogenistic church that literally took my breath away with it's hatred. Probably sounds weird but I thought it would boot me out at any mo and slam the door in my face, it was that tangible a feeling.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Jul 24, 2011)

I totally agree! I go into a old hospital or care home and think there quite scary, I always think of te things that had happend, all the happy memories but then all the horrible ones, this place is very spooky and gloomy, I don't like it at all


----------



## leepey74 (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome pics of a place not to far from me!! Ive not been here, but its on my list of "to do's"

So if your ever on your way down again, give us a shout, will tag along with my camera


----------

